# what fruit would you like to see added to the next AC game?? vote in the poll!



## King Dorado (Jun 17, 2017)

my preference would be watermelon!

especially for summertime, plus maybe they could add a feature and let you spit the seeds kinda like using the throwing beans aha....


----------



## bonucci (Jun 17, 2017)

I voted watermelon, grapes and plum. I just think they'd look really good in AC graphics.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 17, 2017)

Strawberries, Blueberries, Raspberries, etc. c:


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 17, 2017)

All those fruit, plus more, like tomatoes  And maybe even vegetables like cabbage and carrots? ^_^


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 17, 2017)

I think i'd like to see pineapples! pineapples are my favourite fruit inrl, and I think they'd look super cute in the style of AC. I'd also like to see Kiwi's but perhaps sliced open so they aren't confused with coconuts. (even though the coconuts in game are green)


----------



## allainah (Jun 17, 2017)

i picked grapes from the list, but it would be cool like above poster said for strawberries, blueberries etc. maybe like the bush starts we have now just fruit ones?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 17, 2017)

Pumpkins! Especially for the fall


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

I think pineapple has the best chances, but I can see watermelon and plum making it in.


----------



## allainah (Jun 17, 2017)

i couldn't see watermelon,kiwi or plum being a thing they don't really have an animal crossing vibe


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 17, 2017)

Kiwi! I think that would be really cute


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd love to see Plums and Kiwis in an Animal Crossing game. 

And also maybe Apricots c:


----------



## Squidward (Jun 18, 2017)

hana-mii said:


> I'd love to see Plums and Kiwis in an Animal Crossing game.
> 
> And also maybe Apricots c:



I'd love to see apricots. They're my favourite fruit!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 19, 2017)

Watermelon growing wild on the ground would look awesome!


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 19, 2017)

I would love grapes!! just no raisins please


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 19, 2017)

I said other. 

I think mangosteens or dragonfruit would be really fun and cute. Although, dragonfruit is not a tasty fruit.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2017)

I think some starfruit would look great.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

voted everything


----------



## HHoney (Jun 20, 2017)

Pineapples growing on the ground like bushes - SO CUTE

I really want palm trees on the main land - sigh - someday


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 20, 2017)

I voted for pineapple but I would also like to see strawberries.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 20, 2017)

Grapes, blackberries,raspberries, strawberries, pomegranates , melons, cocoa trees, vanilla orchids, sugar cane and avacodo


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 21, 2017)

Plums. I've often wished we had a purple fruit tree to match the purple flowers.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 22, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Plums. I've often wished we had a purple fruit tree to match the purple flowers.



Sugar.  Plum.  Fairy

I'd love plums too!


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 23, 2017)

It would be interesting for the developers to introduce a fruiting plant that is not a tree. Perhaps a bush. But then again I'm having trouble imagining the mechanics behind it.


----------



## Lululand (Jun 23, 2017)

Either grapes or plums would be nice, as a purple fruit option would be really neat for landscaping purposes...


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 24, 2017)

Pineapples, grapes and definitely figs! Figs are utterly delectable.
Grapes and berries would be a really neat addition too.. things from bushes and brambles.

Papaya and kiwi are tasty, but I'm not dying to see them in AC for some reason.



Pyoopi said:


> I said other.
> 
> I think mangosteens or dragonfruit would be really fun and cute. Although, dragonfruit is not a tasty fruit.



I think dragonfruit is delicious; it's one of my favourite fruits. haha! Very light tasting.
But I agree, it'd be a fun fruit to have in game aesthetically.


----------



## emmarielle (Jun 24, 2017)

Definitely strawberries! I think they'd look so cute, but I'm not sure how it'd be done; I guess they'd have to grow on bushes?


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd be happy with literally any fruit at this point haha, I just want some kind of variety! My picks would have to be grapes, pineapple, strawberries (can't you imagine a cute little bowl/basket of strawberries on your table?), watermelon (spitting seeds would be really cute!), or any other cute little berry like blackberries or blueberries. Something that would be really neat is if we could start growing little gardens or have patches of fruit growing like strawberries or pumpkins or something, it would be really cute inside the fence PWP!


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 25, 2017)

Rather than just another fruit, I'd rather see a new modality of edibles, for example Berry Bushes or Vegetables that behave somewhat like trees as far as producing stuff goes. Maybe 10 or so each of new type? Each village could have 3 different sorts of perfects!


----------



## TinkerDanielle (Jun 25, 2017)

Would love berry bushes (e.g. blueberries, strawberries, blackberries etc) that you have to pick from the bush.


----------



## walnut (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd honestly like anything! Seeing watermelons would be rad, but I don't feel like we're likely to get any fruits that don't grow on trees. I would like to see grapes, though~ I imagine perfect grapes wold look pretty interesting!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jul 18, 2017)

hmm i think fruits like watermelon and pineapple and strawberries dont really fit in with animal crossing, i can see bush and bramble type berries being in game but that also is sorta of a stretch, id love some plums in game though myself XD


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 18, 2017)

-


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 18, 2017)

I voted for Pineapple, Watermelon, Plum & Grapes also for other I would like to also see Strawberries, Dragon Fruit, Lime, Blueberries, Raspberries, Pumpkins & Star Fruit to maybe be put in the game, cause I kinda feel they might make a good addition to the Animal Crossing series


----------



## Milsean (Jul 18, 2017)

I'd really like to see grapes or watermelons!
With grapes you could sort of have a myo vineyard, like maybe they could be grown on something similar to the wisteria trellis? Just thought that would be sorta cool;


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Coffee beans!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 18, 2017)

Plum would probably work the best, as it grows from trees and could probably use a re-textured peach model for its apperence


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

Dragonfruit. Maybe it could be a tropical fruit :b


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 19, 2017)

Watermelon and pineapple would be cool!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 19, 2017)

berries! imagine bushes with blueberries, raspberries, strawberries on them! you could buy them at leif's just like any other bush start :')


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (Jul 19, 2017)

I would LOVE to see a non-tree fruit, even like grapes grown on bushes. Can you imagine having multiple kinds of plants? It's a botanist' s dream haha. I don't know how they would program ground vines like watermelon or pumpkins but wow would that ever add a lot to the game. Maybe even going by seasons? Pineapple/ Spring Watermelon/ Summer Pumpkin/ Fall and maybe berries for winter? I love the idea, good poll!


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 22, 2017)

I chose watermelon and pineaple, but I think they should become mango, lychee, lemon, durian and persimmon into native fruits.


----------



## boring (Jul 22, 2017)

I voted watermelon - it's quite the popular fruit already, but I can just imagine it looking really nice with the ac game style


----------



## Colela (Jul 23, 2017)

I think it would be amazing if berries and grapes could grow on bushes! Otherwise I'd love to see pineapple and watermelon!! 
Also I think the idea of pumpkins growing during the fall sounds so good! It was definitely add a Halloween element to the game to have pumpkin patches in town!


----------



## pft7 (Jul 23, 2017)

I went with plum because I know it is a tree growing fruit like the other basic ones. I'm not sure if the other ones really grow on trees. Watermelons, pineapples, do they really grow on "proper" the way you think of trees? Plums are a nice purpe colour when the other basic fruits are red, green, orange and pink so would stand out well. Plum.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 25, 2017)

I voted the first 5 lol. More is good! 
I'd like to see strawberries and stuff like that grow on bushes.


----------



## therian (Jul 25, 2017)

none of them... avacado


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 28, 2017)

Pineapples and kiwis would be cute!!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 29, 2017)

I think dragonfruit would look really cute in-game! <3


----------



## alwayscoffee (Jul 29, 2017)

I would love berry bushes, but of the choices, I voted grapes. I think it would be neat to plant and harvest them.


----------



## SamWow123 (Aug 3, 2017)

So would it have to be another fruit that grows on trees, or would they add a feature were you can grow fruit from the ground? My answer would probably depend on the answer of that question. I think growing fruit from the ground could be cool and if so id love watermelon in the game. I honestly dont know what other fruit grows on trees lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

WE NEED DEM WATERMELŌNS!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

I would love to see watermelon, pineapple, grapes, and papayas!


----------



## cornimer (Aug 8, 2017)

I think watermelon, kiwi and blueberries would be cool!


----------



## Shu (Aug 14, 2017)

Watermelon for sure! I'd love the fruit/citrus furniture sets to be assembled with a table full of different fruits in the middle. Especially having watermelons next to the watermelon chair.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 15, 2017)

I feel like they could do kiwi with all the island fruits they added. I just want more fruits though, so I'm not picky.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Aug 15, 2017)

I'd love berries, especially bushes just for them. Maybe your town gets a native fruit and a native berry and the other must be obtained in a similar way as in New Leaf.


----------

